# Share your positive thoughts



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

What is a good thought to have when you wake up in the morning rather than "OK so how is my IBS/GERD going to mess me up today?" I am trying to wake up with the thought "What cool thing will happen today?" instead. Anyone have any thoughts to get them going in a more optimistic mode for the day?


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

For me the only thing that gets me up in the morning is my husband. I had always had very bad mornings until living with him( about 10 months now). Even though he wakes up very early and I get up with him, I rarely have problems with IBS in the morning now. Seeing him smiling at me every morning and knowing he's there to support me and pick up the pieces if I have a bad day always makes for a very positive start to the day.


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

For those with a higher power, prayer and mediatation is always a good thing.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

I think: "what cool thing will happen today?" is a great way to start the day. I might try that one myself, as opposed to first waking thought being: "ugh."








I suppose you could always pull together some craft materials, make up a poster with positive thoughts on it, and stick it to your ceiling, so it's the last thing you see at night, the first thing you see in the morning? You could also make mini versions and scatter them around the house, in your car, at work? They might get annoying, especially if you feel like ####, then again, who knows? I think your idea is a great one!I like:"keep on keepin' on""this will pass" (usually said with gritted teeth, right in the middle of an attack







)"new day, better day?" (bit corny, but well...*grin) Someone I used to know would say: "UP! Up, outta bed! Up and At 'Em!" and I felt like punching them in the face (well, not really, but you know what I mean, right?) - they made me laugh when they told me this is what they said - I think that's what helped.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Lately when a bout of D shows up, I just kind of ... well read a magazine as it's going on and not freak out. Just kind of like talking to myself like "yeah yeah, wrap it up". Sort of a "this will pass" attitude. LOL


----------



## Shelley.M (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I got a kiss from my usually very grumpy, "I don't give hugs and kisses cos it's not a boy thing" 11 year old son and a whopping great hug which ended with I love you Mum, Miracles do happen LOL


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Sharon,Will you send your hubby over to my house in the morning?


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Sure!! I believe in sharing!! LOL He can cook and clean too!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

I try waking up and telling myself that today I am cured. It has not worked so far







... but maybe one day it will be true!I have no one to share this with me, and for those of you in the same boat it IS important to have an army of thoughts to pick you up -- it is very tempting to stop trying. (and more lonely every day).best to all!


----------

